# advice please.....



## armywife81 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi...I have been married for 6 years. Both of us have been previously married and have children from those marriages (he has 2 and I have 1). Since we have 2 together. Both of our marriages were nightmares and I thought we were lucky to have found on another. We were completely wrapped up in one another and too say we moved fast is an understatement. We met and within 2 months we moved in together and by 4 months were pregnant. He is active duty military and has been deployed 4 times. By the time we had our first child our relationship was hanging by a thread. There had been tons of rumors of affairs and he had been caught In several lies. His ex was causing unbelievable drama. He was deployed and I told him things have to change. He came home and had changed or so I thought but the truth is, he just got better ag lying. That deployment was a tough one, many guys were lost and even my husband was injured. He came back angrh and mean. Finally after some scary fights he sought help. Things slowly got better ....the last few years I have caught him in several lies, we moved again and had another baby. His military job is very demanding. I am alone most of the time and when he is here he is on his phone or ignoring me. I feel like a piece of furniture. I love him and I do not Want to endure another divorce. I feel like a nag or a broken record ...I keep telling him I am lonely and feel insecure with our relationship. He lies and its not stupid small lies. He had a facebook page for a year and blocked me and all My friends...I seriously do everything for him. I have given Mg career up to follow him. I take so much drama fro. His ex....I support him..love him...I even take his boots off at night. He critiques everything I do. If he has a bad day he gets mad at me...don't get me wrong when we are good were great but those times are overlooked because I feel like his walking door mat. Where to I go from here


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry but what I see here is a man who does not love or respect you or the family

He is most likely carrying on with other woman. Why would you want to be with a man like this and have your children grow up thinking this is the way a marriage should be?

Do not let your fear of being in another failed marriage force your hand to stay in this one. However, you did need to seek counseling to try and find out why you wind up with this type of man.

Good luck. You deserve better


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

His first wife may have had a valid reason for divorcing him. Has he been through any counseling? It sounds as though he could be suffering from PTSD. Even so that doesn't excuse his behavior.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

827Aug said:


> His first wife may have had a valid reason for divorcing him. Has he been through any counseling? It sounds as though he could be suffering from PTSD. Even so that doesn't excuse his behavior.












Counseling definetly.....you need to get to root before it gets worse from what I am hearing. I also think it may not be anything you are doing....maybe he is just redirecting stress??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I think you should call military one source and get some counseling for yourself. That will be much more beneficial, and perhaps that can help you find your inner strength.


----------

